# WLAN Router zwecks Gaming PC/PS3



## tomn (3. September 2010)

hallo, 

gehe über den anbieter kabel deutschland ins internet. nun würde ich hierfür ganz gern ein wlan router nutzen um eben auch parallel mit der ps3 ins netz gehen kann und nicht jedesmal kabel umstecken muß.

welcher router wäre dafür geeignet? es geht mir natürlich in erster linie rein ums gaming und das ich meine geräte damit verbinden (mal laptop/iphone/rechner und eben ps3)

welchen router sollte ich nehmen? bitte beachten das bei kabeldeutschland ein modem immer dabei ist.

danke im vorraus


----------



## K3n$! (3. September 2010)

Also generell kannst du jeden WLAN-Router nehmen, der *kein* eigenes Modem integriert hat.

Manche Router mit Modem beherrschen das auch, dann steckst du einfach das LAN-Kabel vom Modem in den LAN-Port vom Router. Kann sein, dass das alle können, bin mir da aber nicht sicher.

Ich kann dir den hier empfehlen, habe ihn selbst zwar nicht, aber ich habe einen Gigabit Switch von der Firma und sonst wird die Firma auch gelobt. Das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist gut und WLAN n-Draft beherrscht der auch.

TP-Link TL-WR941ND 300Mbps Wireless-N-Router: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2010)

Man kann idR die Modemfunktion zur Not auch abstellen. Am besten wäre es, wenn Du nen Laden vor ort hättest, wo Du einen Router zur Not wieder zurückgeben kannst. zB ATELCO COMPUTER - Startseite oder K&M Hardware Shop: Computer Hardware zum kleinen Preis - kmelektronik.de haben in ganz D Filialen und nehmen Artikel idR zurück, sind preislich halt auch meist attraktiver als Saturn&co. Bei Media Markt wäre allerdings aktuell ein Belkin-Router im Angebot für 49€, das wäre ein guter Preis, wenn der bei Dir gut funktioniert: Belkin Wireless Router, 150Mbps (F6D4630QZ4B) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  auch da kannst Du ja inzwischen Produkte zurückgeben.

Das Prob ist eben, dass es bei diesen KabelD-Modems manche Router gibt, die Probleme machen, und dann wäre es natürlich umständlicher, wenn man es extra zurücksenden müsste.


----------



## tomn (13. September 2010)

vielen dank ersmtal .... der tp-link steht nun hier bei mir ... jetzt aber mal eine frage. die menüs finde ich ja fast idiotensicher. aber wenn ich unter wireless security wpa/wpa2 aktivieren will, muckt das teil immer rum. 

er möchte eine radius server ip haben sowie ein radius password. was ist das? habe die manuals gelesen, da steht nur sinngemäßg ich solle dieses eintragen. benutze ich tante google, heißt es das man dieses im privatbereich nicht brauch. aber ich MUß da was eintragen sonst kommt eine fehlermeldung ... kann wer helfen?


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2010)

Also, ich vermute mal, das ist nur nötig, wenn man den Router dazu benutzen will, um sich mit einem anderen Router zu verbinden, sozusagen als Erweiterung des Netzwerks - kannst Du da irgendwo vlt. andere Grund-Modi einstellen?


----------

